# Level Up (A5E) What is "missing" for A5E War of the Burning Sky?



## Selganor (Sunday at 11:31 PM)

I intend to "sometime soon" start running WotBS again (I ran the first few adventures ages ago with 3.5 and we tried to "continue" in 4e but then the group disbanded)

If I start it now (with a new group since all players don't play D&D anymore) I'll use A5E.

Which WotBS parts are not already found in A5E?

Anyone else running A5E WotBS? Any other hints?


----------



## Faolyn (Sunday at 11:45 PM)

I would say that unless something is _obviously _missing from it, just start playing it and don't worry about the tiny details.


----------



## RangerWickett (Monday at 1:20 AM)

I wrote WotBS, though I had no involvement in the 4e or 5e conversions.

What Faolyn said is pretty on point. The whole adventure path has been released in 5e, and A5E is meant to work smoothly with original 5E. You'd need to figure out your own maneuver DCs for monsters, and maybe design some encounters to make use of your PCs' exploration abilities that the O5E versions didn't have.

Did you have anything you're concerned with that maybe we're missing?


----------



## Selganor (Monday at 3:44 PM)

I'm probably overthinking it because it was that much fun the first time (is there a "tales from your WotBS sessions"-thread or should I open one to not derail this thread?)

The bard in the group jumped on the opportunity to become a Wayfarer as soon as possible (and also got the SoF in the 2nd adventure)

Back then (when 4e was already somewhere on the horizon and everyone had 3.5/d20 overload by the loads of stuff we started WotBS limiting us to just the core (PHB, DMG, MM), the WotBS Player's/Campaign Guide and maybe one additional book per player (one took the Duskblade as his non-core) and still everyone was happy.

Things that I have on my "to-do" list at the moment would be:


Seela Heritage (not sure if I want to treat the Longwalker Feat as the Seela Paragon at 10th level) maybe also an appropriate Culture and/or Background for them if someone wanted to change character after adventure 2
Wayfarer (is the Wayfarer Circlist from AiZ an appropriate alternative?)
Commander Archetype for Fighter (I'll probably remove that completely because of the Marshall class in A5E)
Gate Pass Connections (additional features or can they be reworked to Culture or Background?)


----------



## RangerWickett (Yesterday at 6:44 PM)

Selganor said:


> Wayfarer (is the Wayfarer Circlist from AiZ an appropriate alternative?)



Yes, absolutely. I honestly had no reason to include that in the ZEITGEIST book other than that I wanted to design a wayfarer option for 5e.


----------



## Selganor (Yesterday at 8:00 PM)

Great... That already helps a lot.


----------

